# Dodge (englisch) = ??? (deutsch)



## g-zus (14. Juni 2001)

ich glaube zwar, der Titel spricht für sich, aber könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, wie der deutsche Name für "Dodge" lautet?

bin jetzt von der englischen Version PS 5.0 auf PS 6.0 *german* umgestiegen und habe mit den Ebenensachen probleme, die filter sind mir aber kein Problem!
komisch, oder?


----------



## DarkSoul (14. Juni 2001)

*Ich glaube...*

...das heisst auf deutsch " abwendeln "  also Color Dodge = Farbig Abwendeln


----------



## Kugu (14. Juni 2001)

Abwendeln ?? :| 
Nenene....  Farbig "Abwedeln" muss das heißen :smoke: 

Alle Ebenen Moden gibts auch fürs Offline Lesen hier zum Downloaden -->


----------



## g-zus (14. Juni 2001)

THX Leute.....


----------



## nixbligga (14. Juni 2001)

*wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwohaaaa*

Als Priester sag ich da nur:
Hallelulja

Als - von den No Angels bereits geschädigter - Radiohörer sag ich da nur:
Auch Hallelulja, mir fallen von dem Lied zwar bald die Ohren raus, aber den Text kann ich (zum Glück) noch nicht!

Oh mann, wieder nur nutzloses Gelaber von mir tztztz...


----------



## Meister Eder (14. Juni 2001)

dodge is eine amerikanische automobilfirma, die nur s.che.iss autos bauen.
laufen aber unter umständen auch mal 1.000.000 kilometer weit


----------



## Kugu (14. Juni 2001)

Also mir gefällt Dodge ganz gut 
:] (17 Kb)


----------



## Chris Kurt (15. Juni 2001)

Ausflüchte machen; Winkelzüge machen; sich hin und her wenden to dodge 
Winkelzug {m}; Kniff {m}; Trick {m}; Kabinettstück {n} dodge 
aus dem Weg gehen; zur Seite springen to dodge 
(einem Schlag) ausweichen to dodge (a blow) 
kneifen (vor); sich um etwas herumdrücken to dodge something 
umspielen (Sport) to dodge around 
sich verstecken (hinter) to dodge (behind) 
Er ist mit allen Hunden gehetzt. He's on to every dodge. 

(http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/)


"Er ist mit allen Hunden gehetzt" *löl*  was solln das heißen?


- der mit allen hunden gehetzte ·kuat· -


----------



## DarkSoul (15. Juni 2001)

*....*

...HÄ ?


----------



## ghaleon (15. Juni 2001)

das is aus nem woerterbuch kopiert jung


----------



## g-zus (15. Juni 2001)

wenn das ein Wörterbuch war würde ich es verbrennen!!!! lol

aber ich sag nur:

Dodge Viper rulez!!!!!!!!

Eine Karre mit der man sich einen Traum erfüllt!

P.S.: McLaren F1 wäre auch toll, aber dafür is' selbst mein Geldbeutel nicht voll genug!!!! ;-)


----------

